# Crate for Agility Class



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to start agility with Mia later this spring, and I need to have a travel crate for her. Does anyone have any recommendations? Specifically, I noticed that many crates are long and wide enough, but don't seem tall enough to be comfortable for her. I expect her to be about 27" at the withers when full grown. Thanks in advance.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the Noz to Noz by Fristrax. They are easy to set up and if the covers do get a hole in them you can replace the covers.

Sof-Krate X Series 42Lx28Wx31H

I had my 100 pound lab who according to his height card was 25.75 inches at the shoulder in one of these for years and could often throw the cavs or mini poo in with him.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the big dark green one by Pet Gear and have been happy with it. Dexter is ~26" at the withers. I just use it for him to chill out at shows, so it matters less IMO that it be perfect height than if he were spending hours in it. One thing to know is that any soft crate is easily destroyed by a dog who isn't happy to be there, so make sure Liz is calm and comfy in a crate before trying to use one.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

debjen said:


> I like the Noz to Noz by Fristrax. They are easy to set up and if the covers do get a hole in them you can replace the covers.
> 
> Sof-Krate X Series 42Lx28Wx31H
> 
> I had my 100 pound lab who according to his height card was 25.75 inches at the shoulder in one of these for years and could often throw the cavs or mini poo in with him.


I second the Noz to Noz crates - I have two of them and they are fantastic for shows/class - very lightweight and easy to fold up.


----------

